# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Dr. Gary Hitzig Responds To Dr. John Cole?s Recent Analysis of The Use of ACell Matri

## tbtadmin

Surgical hair restoration expert, Dr. John Cole, recently published a post on BaldTruthTalk.Com titled “ACell, a Current Review of Applications in Hair Transplant Surgery.” In his final summary, Dr. Cole writes: 1. There is evidence that ACell improves FUE healing and full thickness 4 mm punch graft healing in terms of skin color. 2. There is evidence [...]

More...

----------


## CVAZBAR

Spencer hopefully you read this so you can help everyone out who might be thinking of a hair transplant. I know more research has to be done for Acell to fully understand what it can do in the future BUT if we already know it can help with scarring, healing and robust growth, they need to start doing this NOW!! Im in San Antonio and my doctor is Brad Limmer. Im hoping he can start working with Acell as soon as possible. Spencer Kobren needs to spread the word or try and get Dr. Cooley and Hitzig to teach the rest of the Doctors so we can move faster with this. This will help everyone and it benefits everyone. The time is ticking for many people and this has to happen ASAP. Hopefully they can set up a meeting to get everyone to start doing this, including Brad Limmer haha.

----------


## tbtadmin

> Spencer hopefully you read this so you can help everyone out who might be thinking of a hair transplant. I know more research has to be done for Acell to fully understand what it can do in the future BUT if we already know it can help with scarring, healing and robust growth, they need to start doing this NOW!! Im in San Antonio and my doctor is Brad Limmer. Im hoping he can start working with Acell as soon as possible. Spencer Kobren needs to spread the word or try and get Dr. Cooley and Hitzig to teach the rest of the Doctors so we can move faster with this. This will help everyone and it benefits everyone. The time is ticking for many people and this has to happen ASAP. Hopefully they can set up a meeting to get everyone to start doing this, including Brad Limmer haha.


 Spencer Kobren does read the forum and has indicated that he intends to make the entire field aware of this possible breakthrough. He has also indicated that this is all still very experimental.

----------


## PayDay

I remember years ago when I first stated listening to The Bald Truth Spencer used to have archives of older shows on his website. I listened to one when Spencer had Dr. Woods on before anyone knew about FUE and Dr. Rassman from the baldingblog called the show to debate Kobren and Woods about it. Woods handed Rassman his butt on a platter lol. It was a very lively show as I remember. I bet these doctors are going to do the same with this until it comes out that it works and then everyone will be doing i like FUet. I hope it happens. :Smile:  keep up the good work Spencer we all appreciate you more then you know!

----------


## Don'tDoIt

With all this talk about Acell, I am surprised that no one on this forum, including Spencer, has brought up the news this week about stem cell research.

I am referring to the report that stem cells have been used, for the very first time, to create a living hair follicle.  This report comes from Ronald Lauster at Berlin Technical University.  The news has been reported in the popular media during the past few days.  Spencer, what do you think about this news?

----------


## HairRobinHood

> I remember years ago when I first stated listening to The Bald Truth Spencer used to have archives of older shows on his website. I listened to one when Spencer had Dr. Woods on before anyone knew about FUE and *Dr. Rassman from the baldingblog called the show to debate Kobren and Woods about it. Woods handed Rassman his butt on a platter lol. It was a very lively show as I remember.* I bet these doctors are going to do the same with this until it comes out that it works and then everyone will be doing i like FUet. I hope it happens. keep up the good work Spencer we all appreciate you more then you know!


 This is a VERY interesting post. In fact, I was surprised to hear (interview), that Dr. Ray Woods contacted Mr. Kobren in 1998/1999 concerning The Woods Technique. So why should Dr. Rassman call the show in 1998/1999 to discuss something, what he claims to perform/study since 1996? I dont get it 

Anyway, it would be VERY INTERSTING to hear this old stuff - and especially, *what exactly* Dr. Rassman had to debate in the show you mentioned in your post.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Spencer Kobren does read the forum and has indicated that he intends to make the entire field aware of this possible breakthrough. He has also indicated that this is all still very experimental.


 Thanks bro. I know they have indicated that it is still very experimental but i thought that Acell was already in use for scar's and healing in the past? I mean as far as the cloning and the rest i understand more experiments need to be done. Maybe i didn't fully understand the analysis on Acell but IF we already know it helps with healing and scar's, why not NOW? I'm guessing the better it heals, the better the results? What you think?

----------


## Don'tDoIt

> With all this talk about Acell, I am surprised that no one on this forum, including Spencer, has brought up the news this week about stem cell research.
> 
> I am referring to the report that stem cells have been used, for the very first time, to create a living hair follicle.  This report comes from Ronald Lauster at Berlin Technical University.  The news has been reported in the popular media during the past few days.  Spencer, what do you think about this news?


 Correction:  The guy's name is Professor Roland Lauster.

----------


## blowmeup

> With all this talk about Acell, I am surprised that no one on this forum, including Spencer, has brought up the news this week about stem cell research.
> 
> I am referring to the report that stem cells have been used, for the very first time, to create a living hair follicle.  This report comes from Ronald Lauster at Berlin Technical University.  The news has been reported in the popular media during the past few days.  Spencer, what do you think about this news?


 It was posted about on this thread.

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4025

----------


## CVAZBAR

> With all this talk about Acell, I am surprised that no one on this forum, including Spencer, has brought up the news this week about stem cell research.
> 
> I am referring to the report that stem cells have been used, for the very first time, to create a living hair follicle.  This report comes from Ronald Lauster at Berlin Technical University.  The news has been reported in the popular media during the past few days.  Spencer, what do you think about this news?


 Wow i just realized this. Is this legit or is this bull? How would this work and when would this be available?? If this is true than it should be on newspapers and local news right???

----------


## HairRobinHood

> It was posted about on this thread.
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4025


 Oops, I didn't noticed this, because I've just created a thread about this subject:
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4050

Anyway, YES, the message is legit!  :Smile:

----------


## Don'tDoIt

> Wow i just realized this. Is this legit or is this bull? How would this work and when would this be available?? If this is true than it should be on newspapers and local news right???


 Just google "Roland Lauster stem cell" and you will see the worldwide press that this "stem-cell-to-hair-follicle" work is getting.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> Just google "Roland Lauster stem cell" and you will see the worldwide press that this "stem-cell-to-hair-follicle" work is getting.


 How come this is not in the front page of this site?? Do they even know or do they think this is only hype?? This should be in the front page!

----------


## Don'tDoIt

> Wow i just realized this. Is this legit or is this bull? How would this work and when would this be available?? If this is true than it should be on newspapers and local news right???


 Just google "Roland Lauster stem cell" and you will see some press about this stem cell work.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Link or it didnt happen ^^

----------

